# Make your own baits - Looks easy!



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

This is cool!

A buddy emailed me this link! 

<embed src="https://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/1041343/the_best_bait_of_the_world.swf" width="400" height="345" wmode="transparent" pluginspage="https://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"> </embed>


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Jim...you just added yet another project on my to-do list................................. :?


----------



## SMDave (Jan 19, 2008)

I can do that 8) . That's a giant perch at the end.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh no, Jim you should know better, you are creating bait making monsters.

Pretty soon such heralded companies such as Rapala, Manns, Lucky Craft and Rebel will cease all production becuase everyone is making their own.

I am investing in a lure hardware and paint corporation today


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

SMDave said:


> I can do that 8) . That's a giant perch at the end.



No you can't.....I dare you!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 19, 2008)

esquired said:


> =I am investing in a lure hardware and paint corporation today



JDBaits out of Oldsmar Florida offers investment opportunities


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 19, 2008)

SM Dave - I have a big spool of stainless wire to help you out


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

I can scrounge up some finger paints from my kids too!


----------



## SMDave (Jan 19, 2008)

esquired said:


> SM Dave - I have a big spool of stainless wire to help you out


That would be great! 

And Jim - I am looking more for enamel than standard paint. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 19, 2008)

All I need is to find linden :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 19, 2008)

SMDave said:


> All I need is to find linden :lol:




I have some of that as well


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 19, 2008)

Rapala's are made of balsa, can get that from hobby shops


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> i can see it now, someone is going to the er with a cut hand or finger.



Atta boy NJ! Thinkin positive LOL!


Dave, I was teasing with the paint. :wink: I hope you do make one, I want one.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 19, 2008)

I can see it now "tinbaits.net"


----------



## slim357 (Jan 19, 2008)

Those baits didnt look top noch but that was a nice yellow perch at the end of the video. I mean not as nice as the ones i catch but still nice


----------



## little anth (Jan 19, 2008)

lol i am thinking of trying it but i know how its gunna turn out. :roll: he makes it look so easy but i know it is defenately not.


----------



## little anth (Jan 19, 2008)

shouldent you test it before you paint so you can make it better if its messed up


----------



## slim357 (Jan 19, 2008)

little anth said:


> lol i am thinking of trying it but i know how its gunna turn out. :roll: he makes it look so easy but i know it is defenately not.


 Yes im sure this wasn't his first try, but your young start now and in a few years you might be able to make some better ones


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 19, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Those baits didnt look top noch



IMO I dont want a bait looking top notch esspecialy with bass, they are like school yard bullies who go after the weak and unusual.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 19, 2008)

esquired said:


> SMDave said:
> 
> 
> > All I need is to find linden :lol:
> ...



Actually, many of the top of the line baits are made from cedar, specifically yellow cedar, you can also buy that locally :!:


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 19, 2008)

Thats a pretty cool video, but you would think if you were gonna take the time to make a bait, you would atleast sand down the epoxy that was globbed on. Damnpeoples, you could learn alot from this guys paint job :lol:


----------



## slim357 (Jan 19, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Thats a pretty cool video, but you would think if you were gonna take the time to make a bait, you would atleast sand down the epoxy that was globbed on. Damnpeoples, you could learn alot from this guys paint job :lol:


Yea dampeoples this is a good example of how not to paint your baits


----------

